# ...New rescue in Hamilton/Burlington, Ontario



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Several weeks ago, I posted plans to form a new rescue group in Ontario in the Burlington area...well, I'm very happy to announce that it's a "done deal"...we're up & running & finally live on Petfinder!!!...please see the many cats & kittens in need of home...I have literally DOZENS more to add!!! It's slow & tedious uploading those pictures!

Foster homes are also needed...please email [email protected]
Also needed are donations of food & litter!!! Used carriers or cat furniture would be appreciated too.


http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/ON212.html


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that there is another organization in Burlington/Hamilton area. 

The web site is really nice - there is just one thing missing : contact information. Do you have an address? Phone number?


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Sentimental Girl...that new rescue I mentioned is somewhat of a sham I'm sorry to say....I won't go into details except to say that I'm no longer affiliated with them

...but I am going "solo" ...I'm hoping my "home page" will be up & running on Petfinder next week, I've submitted all the paper work & what not...I've got an awful lot of cats...close to 60...at the moment, some of my guys are being hosted on the "High Volume Animal Control " site on Petfinder.com...if you're interested you'll be able to pick them out as they're not caged.

I see you live in Burlington too...Are you interested in fostering, volunteering or whatever? You can still email me at [email protected] if you're interested...I need help with everything! LOL...I've got about 60 cats in my care at this time!

I have posted several photos of just a few of the many cats in my care which are available for adoption.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I will email you.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi, I can help out, but Matt will not allow another cat to pass the doorstep no matter how much I beg! 

Sorry all the orgs you have been involved in are such a sham! You don't seem to be having any luck with them.

Once you are up and running with the new one the offer still stands for help with fundraising and charity status  that other girl never did get back in touch with me.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/ON212.html

This the link for my adopatable cats

Icklemiss...we must have got our lines crossed...I never got a reply to my last email & so I figured you were no longer interested.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

BTW Sentimental girl...I never recieved your email  

[email protected]


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I will have to check my emails when I get home but I replied to all of yours that i got. You sent one asking me to get in touch with the girl who was running the rescue and I tried a few times but didn't get an answer from her,


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

You'd think I'd take the hint & give up...but kitten season will be here before we know it & I'll be desperate for foster homes! So, I'm back again to beg....PLEASE????foster home for a pregnant or nursing mom?


----------

